# 20.4.7 being loaded on Roamio



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

I see in the Roamio forum 20.4.7 is launching. Hopefully premiere will not be delayed.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> I see in the Roamio forum 20.4.7 is launching. Hopefully premiere will not be delayed.


It is not delayed my xl4 is pending restart but wife is watching tv.

change that restarting now.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Like Joe said, it's not delayed, it got rolled out to my Mini and Premiere 4 earlier this morning when I restarted.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

my 2 premiere were added as soon as it went live and still no pending restart


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> my 2 premiere were added as soon as it went live and still no pending restart


Add them again can't hurt!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

joewom said:


> Add them again can't hurt!


re added them and the website gave an eror that it was down after submiting the TSN the error page came up then the next page said it took it.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

do we yet know what 20.4.7 changes?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

CybrFyre said:


> do we yet know what 20.4.7 changes?


The TiVo intro video plays to it's full entirety. Only thing I noticed that is different so far is under System Information, on the last page it says Flash Player Version @772285/release-mips on the Premiere and Flash Player Version @772285/release-mipsel on the Roamio and Mini. It used to say mainline3/2014.09.11-1305. I haven't noticed anything else yet.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

http://tivoproduction.force.com/Sup...rticles/FAQ/TiVo-Software-Version-Information



> What's new in version 20.4.7
> 
> Software version 20.4.7 introduces the following features:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I never got Yahoo Screen yet. I have not received an answer from TiVo Support after 3 days. I signed up for the Priority Update very early on the first day and have not seen anything yet.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I'm not seeing the Vudu app or iHeart radio app but I do have listed under "Music & Photos" an app labeled "TESTING" with a Pandora icon next to it below the Pandora app. When I click on it nothing happens. Weird lol.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

JWhites said:


> I'm not seeing the Vudu app or iHeart radio app but I do have listed under "Music & Photos" an app labeled "TESTING" with a Pandora icon next to it below the Pandora app. When I click on it nothing happens. Weird lol.


Same here.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Still waiting for 20.4.7


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JWhites said:


> I'm not seeing the Vudu app or iHeart radio app but I do have listed under "Music & Photos" an app labeled "TESTING" with a Pandora icon next to it below the Pandora app. When I click on it nothing happens. Weird lol.


A very interesting hole happenstance: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10462151#post10462151


----------



## altern8545 (Mar 23, 2015)

shock to see the addition of plex, i wonder if it can decode video on the tivo or it must rely on transcoding which is always work terrible for me


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

It will be an Opera app, not affiliated with TiVo - so it is very safe to say the processing will be done by a computer on your local network.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

bradleys said:


> It will be an Opera app, not affiliated with TiVo - so it is very safe to say the processing will be done by a computer on your local network.


Do new apps in Opera require an os update? I would have expected Opera to fetch a server list of current apps upon launch.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

My guess is that they will let the release come out and then make Plex available generally. Press release, all that jazz.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i've been running 20.4.7 a few days now on my pxl, and vudu appeared today. the app is responsive.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Was there a priority list signup with this update?

EDIT: Never mind, I found it...


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I finally got the update this morning. I did contact Margret yesterday but I did not hear back from her so I do not know if she did something or not. I also finally got Yahoo Screen.
The start up animation is fixed and they changed the Flash Player version that is listed in the System Info menu. Other than these two things I see nothing different.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Update installed. I signed up day one, then again Friday. Who knows? Yahoo is there too.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I noticed yesterday that the Vudu app showed up on my Premiere about a week after the update was installed.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

JWhites said:


> I noticed yesterday that the Vudu app showed up on my Premiere about a week after the update was installed.


I was wondering about that. I just installed the other day and have not seen it yet. Is that the same deal with the Plex app on OperaTV? I haven't seen that one either.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Vudu appeared for me last night as well.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

magnus said:


> I was wondering about that. I just installed the other day and have not seen it yet. Is that the same deal with the Plex app on OperaTV? I haven't seen that one either.


I suspect they will want to completely finish the deployment before allowing Plex in the Opera store.

I suspect they cannot control content in Opera for "only those that have received the update"

And the last thing TiVo would want to do is release Plex and have it broken for everyone not on the Priority list.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Both miy Premiere's now have 20.4.7 and no plex or Vudu or Iheart radio yet


----------



## rjtrudel (Sep 23, 2008)

ajwees41 said:


> Both miy Premiere's now have 20.4.7 and now plex or Vudu or Iheart radio


How's plea looking? is it in opera or standalone?


----------



## rjtrudel (Sep 23, 2008)

plex


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

rjtrudel said:


> How's plea looking? is it in opera or standalone?


i meant no plex vudu or iheart radio , but plexwill be an opera app


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

Why do the new features not show up right away?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

miadlor said:


> Why do the new features not show up right away?


no idea


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

magnus said:


> I was wondering about that. I just installed the other day and have not seen it yet. Is that the same deal with the Plex app on OperaTV? I haven't seen that one either.


I haven't seen it yet, but I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Vudu and iheart radio are switched on for Premiere. A couple reboots after the update and they will show up.

As I said befrore - Plex has been available in the Opera Store for a couple months, but Tivo had issues with it (the community version was failing to authenticate for some users)

Tivo had to fix this issue before allowing Plex to show up in the Opera store. It is also why you won't see it until the update is fully released...

A couple of weeks I suspect.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

A quick note on Plex. They are allowing a Plex CLIENT.

Your network must still have a Plex SERVER somewhere, that the client attaches to. I run my Plex server on a VM running Centos 6.4, FYI

The Plex server does the transcoding, etc.

I also assume that shows on your Plex server will not integrate in to streaming NPL lists as to availability and watched flag setting dinve it will be a seperate opera application, not part of the Tivo system itself


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

philhu said:


> I also assume that shows on your Plex server will not integrate in to streaming NPL lists as to availability and watched flag setting dinve it will be a seperate opera application, not part of the Tivo system itself


I can guarantee that! First it isn't a top level app, second, TiVo guide data / streaming NPL are all global lists - TiVo does no local inspection to feed the guide.

Plex for Opera was a "PlexPass" only app when it was first release, do we know if they have they opened it up for the general public yet?


----------



## jdacats (Apr 10, 2015)

I got the update yesterday on my Roamio Plus and my Tivo Mini. The system info does show 20.4.7. I also received an email from Tivo support confirming I had it on both my accounts. 

What I'm not understanding - and I'm going to contact support by phone tomorrow - is why Plex still does not show up in the Opera Store.

Hope we don't already have an early bug or whatever you want to call it. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## rjtrudel (Sep 23, 2008)

> Tivo had to fix this issue before allowing Plex to show up in the Opera store. It is also why you won't see it until the update is fully released...


Just wondering where u got this info from?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Member @ntlord created a community built Plex client that several of us were testing... Everything worked great when the web component was hosted locally - as soon as he hosted it via an external service about half the testers were unable to log into the service.

The Plex community released an Opera store version of Plex a few months ago. At that time it was announced that it wouldn't be deployed to TiVos because of compatibility reasons and would have to wait until the Spring update.

And now a community member @nasflix has deployed an opera store client and he too has confirmed that it took a release before the app would work on tivo's and his version still only works on Roamios and V2 Minis.

I think that is proof enough - you won't see it until the entire release is complete!


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

and/or maybe they are waiting for Plex to update the PMS with the Tivo profile....


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Aero 1 said:


> and/or maybe they are waiting for Plex to update the PMS with the Tivo profile....


Maybe, but that didn't seem to be a big deal when testing ntlord's version - and they certainly wouldn't have had to wait for a release.

I think the problem had more to do with communication between the Opera app, they local Plex Server and the Cloud Plex Service. That is a swag, but it seems like where ntlord was having the most problems with his model.

Also, considering the platform issues that nasflix has experienced there may even something more systematic that needed to be remedied. It is hard to say, but I really think it was TiVo that needed to address some platform issues more than Plex needing a few configuration settings.

We are all expecting the app to show up in the Opera Store and that is by far the most likely scenario. But one TC member suggested a rumor (not sure if he started it) that it may be promoted and show up under "Apps & Games" at the same level as Moviefone. That would be fantastic - but I am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

bradleys said:


> Vudu and iheart radio are switched on for Premiere. A couple reboots after the update and they will show up.
> 
> As I said befrore - Plex has been available in the Opera Store for a couple months, but Tivo had issues with it (the community version was failing to authenticate for some users)
> 
> ...


how many reboots for vudu and Iheart Radio our Tivo were rebooted 2 already one via tivo and the other via power outage. Where does Iheart Radio show up?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't think anyone has seen iHeartRadio yet, so tivo most likely hasn't "thrown the switch" yet. I believe I read that Vudu did start to show up, but I can't confirm.

I didn't even sign my Premiere up for early release this time - so it doesn't do me any good to check. Maybe somebody that has the software will chime in.

Once TiVo has authorized the app for your box - two forced connections will usually do it. But if it hasn't been authorized yet - forced connections will have no impact.


----------



## jdacats (Apr 10, 2015)

Well, guess what...

It appears Tivo has managed to pull the football away at the last minute. _In the past 24 hours Tivo has modified the official release change log at the Tivo support FAQ section to no longer include Plex._

I have a support email from the 8th that confirms the 7th as the release date and that if I wait about 24 hours Plex should show up. I have a transcript from a chat yesterday where support suggested I reconnect to the Tivo network several times and/or reboot the device. None of which worked but again the csr commented that Plex should be there very soon.

I just now got off the phone with support and after a very long wait the csr tells me there is no official word on _when_ or_ if_ - his words - Plex will _ever_ come to Tivo. This is a somewhat dramatic turn of events.

If this sounds like I'm making a big deal out a single app please understand the feature of streaming saved content is what originally drew me to Tivo with the desktop feature and over the past few years as that feature has become more and more unreliable I was extremely excited to hear that Plex and Tivo were working to bring it to the platform.

If you've never used it I can't say enough good things about it. Without doing a plug for them I'd suggest you check them out when you can if you're interested in streaming your personal library pretty much anywhere on any device. Anyway...

I'm trying to give Tivo the benefit of the doubt but I just can't conceive of any situation that would explain the sudden withdrawal of the app. This just happened within a day of the updates release. I don't think I've ever seen them edit a changelog _after_ the update was released. I'm sure it may have happened before, I just don't remember if it did.

Finally, I came here because you guys have been around a long time in this community and I'm certain you have some theories as to what may have happened and where things might go from here. I came to a dead end for an answer from Tivo and I did make attempts (chat, email, phone).

I'm hoping one of you could shed some light on this from your experience.

Thanks.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Sudden withdrawal of the app? Simple, critical issue found during the final stages of beta testing.

If the app is crashing, or worse yet, crashing the TiVo - it will be pulled for remediation. If it (TiVo or the Plex app) can't be fixed, it will never be deployed.

Hopefully your CSR misinterpreted his info - maybe they are simply getting tired of the question "when will Plex be released". But, considering tivo removed it from the release documentation - it doesn't look good!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jdacats said:


> Well, guess what...
> 
> It appears Tivo has managed to pull the football away at the last minute. _In the past 24 hours Tivo has modified the official release change log at the Tivo support FAQ section to no longer include Plex._
> 
> ...


Iheart Radio is no longer listed either just VUDU for Premiere


----------



## rjtrudel (Sep 23, 2008)

Why can't they just get a freakin' dlna client like every other "smart box" on the planet. I truly think someone high up in the company was just informed/realized that you could stream movies from your computer to this and nixed it. If this ain't coming, I highly doubt it would have been due to bugs.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I think something happened at TiVo in the past three weeks. Possibly job reductions or positions being realigned. 
Margret has not even logged onto this site since March 25th. She only has one tweet since that time period.
As in the past she would have already posted the release notes for the update once it started to roll out.
There is even large gaps in the responses by TiVo Support on Twitter.

Then you have the change to TiVo Support. I have two tickets open since the end of last month and they have never been answered. I can not even access them from my account. I just get the reply that this case number does not exist.
One of my tickets was for Yahoo Screen as I have not received it and the other was for the replacement of my one unit as the fan is starting to get very loud.
I finally got Yahoo Screen when I got the 20.4.7 update but I have not received the Vudu app yet.

Something is definitely up with the consumer unit at TiVo. Hopefully it is not for the worst.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Vudu showed up on both of my Premieres late afternoon yesterday. This is one week after I got the 20.4.7 update. 
I never used this service before so I looked at the UltraViolet website and Vudu's website. I have a bunch of Blu ray movies that have the UV code in them so I may give this a try. I also see there is a "disc to digital' program on Vudu's website. It does not say if there is a charge to use this though.

I ran the speedtest on Vudu's site and I am pegged at the top so I get HDX. I played a couple of trailers and the video quality is very good. Navigation is very fast and there is no lag. The app launches very fast on the Premieres.

I have to say that I am quite pleased at both the Amazon Prime and Vudu apps on the Premieres. Now that my cable company finally got me moved over into the new hub on the 31st of March, my internet is now rock solid and does not drop to 1 meg or lower in the evening from 30 meg. The only thing is I have to watch my data use as I can only use 450GB/month.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Jed1 said:


> I think something happened at TiVo in the past three weeks. Possibly job reductions or positions being realigned.
> Margret has not even logged onto this site since March 25th. She only has one tweet since that time period.
> As in the past she would have already posted the release notes for the update once it started to roll out.
> There is even large gaps in the responses by TiVo Support on Twitter.
> ...


good luck trying to reply to tivo support if they answer you. I tried and all I got were website can not be found


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

@Jed1

We have been moving our library over the Vudu for the last couple of months. I really like the service. 

I used to keep all of my archives on a local server and that has worked great for years... But it is nice not to have to maintain all that space / and spend all the time ripping - especially for BD disks.

I will keep some content locally, but I have already started to delete a lot of the older movies and children's content we don't watch anymore.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeah, could be bugs or development delayed it. Could be outreach wasn't ready. Could be TiVo being TiVo - remember this one? HBO GO! Or not.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Jed1 said:


> I also see there is a "disc to digital' program on Vudu's website. It does not say if there is a charge to use this though.


$2 per DVD to convert to Standard Definition (SD)
$2 per Blu-ray disc to convert to High Definition with Dolby Digital Plus Surround Sound (HDX)
$5 per DVD to convert and upgrade to HDX


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

bradleys said:


> @Jed1
> 
> We have been moving our library over the Vudu for the last couple of months. I really like the service.
> 
> ...


I have my library of CDs on local storage and I play them through my Onkyo receiver using DLNA. I did some video storage using my OPPO BDP 83 but as you stated you need a lot of additional space. Also you always face the specter of the storage drive failing and losing all that work.
The OPPO 83 is somewhat limited in its streaming capabilities so I was considering upgrading to a OPPO 103D but had to use that money to fix the main assembly board on my one Kuro.

I have quite a few BD's that have a UV certificate in them. So I am going to try these titles first as I already paid for them. I noticed that some of the certificates expired though.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

pfiagra said:


> $2 per DVD to convert to Standard Definition (SD)
> $2 per Blu-ray disc to convert to High Definition with Dolby Digital Plus Surround Sound (HDX)
> $5 per DVD to convert and upgrade to HDX


Thanks for the info. I have a pretty massive library of BD's as most of my DVD's have already been replaced by BD's. $2 for each Blu-ray disc is not a bad price.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> good luck trying to reply to tivo support if they answer you. I tried and all I got were website can not be found


There is not much activity by TiVo Support on their Twitter site. Someone Tweeted Margret about a problem and she said to contact TiVo Support. The reply was they already went that route and got nowhere. Margret did not reply back.
Like I said earlier there was a possible change for the worse at TiVo for customer support. The reason is unknown.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Jed1 said:


> I have quite a few BD's that have a UV certificate in them. So I am going to try these titles first as I already paid for them. I noticed that some of the certificates expired though.


Unfortunately they do expire so that's the first thing that I do when we get new BD's (mostly Christmas gifts).

Scott


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

HerronScott said:


> Unfortunately they do expire so that's the first thing that I do when we get new BD's (mostly Christmas gifts).
> 
> Scott


I mainly get BDs through the lightning deals Amazon has around black Friday. I never buy titles when they first come out unless there is a steep discount on them.
Because of this the certificates are usually near expiring or already expired.
This year I scored some new titles like Godzilla, so the certificates are still good.


----------



## mattman84 (Nov 2, 2009)

HerronScott said:


> Unfortunately they do expire so that's the first thing that I do when we get new BD's (mostly Christmas gifts).
> 
> Scott


Even if your code says it's expired, go ahead and give it a shot. I'm in the process of backing up all my discs to a media server and, as a result, redeeming tons of digital copy codes that previously went ignored. A large chunk of them show expired dates but every single one has worked so far.

Warner Brothers actually extended their codes to 2017. I'm not sure if others ended up following suit.

http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/20/3255980/warner-bros-extends-digital-copy-expiration-2017

And, one final tip, if you have any Disney movies, make sure you've set up the Disney Movies Anywhere service. If you have a digital copy of any Disney movie in iTunes, UV, or Google Play, you will get a synced copy on every other service. I just enter those codes through the DisneyMovies app on my phone and they instantly show up on every other service.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

I had an expired code that wouldn't work so I emailed Vudu and they sent me a new code.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i went to play a recording from my shows today, and ended up with a black screen (audio only). pressed live tv, still a black screen (+ audio). pressed live tv again to switch tuners, still a black screen (+ audio).

pressed tivo central, and video was restored to normal (tc menu), including live tv was displayed in the video window. went into my shows, started playing a different video, everything was fine. went back to the original video, it played normally.

it only happened once since the 20.4.7 install a month ago, but i've never seen this before, and i've been unable to recreate. i remember the black screen issue with the video window in the upper right, but that seems like a different issue. anyone else?


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

The question that I have is... Does this update currently support "*VUDU*" on the *Premiere 4* or not?
Tivo's own FAQ says it should..
I have waited over 72 hours since update..
Power cycled..
And still no "VUDU"!!
I have an older set-top box that I would like to unplug due to it loosing support for YouTube.
Called support and was told that this update does *not* support "*VUDU*"... but we all know that support does not always know what is going on.. when the community from use knows better!
avid


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

DEC2955 said:


> The question that I have is... Does this update currently support "*VUDU*" on the *Premiere 4* or not?
> Tivo's own FAQ says it should..


yes (no reboot required for me), earlier posts say it took several days to appear:



NorthAlabama said:


> i've been running 20.4.7 a few days now on my pxl, and vudu appeared today. the app is responsive.





JWhites said:


> I noticed yesterday that the Vudu app showed up on my Premiere about a week after the update was installed.





abovethesink said:


> Vudu appeared for me last night as well.


----------

